# Tank continuing cycle, algae eater question



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Some of you regulars on here may remember me from a few weeks back. I set up a new 29 gallon tank about 1 month ago. Over the last month I have been doing water changes pretty regularly and using AmQuel to keep the ammoinia levels from spiking. I now no longer see any signs of ammonia but I do see nitrates and nitirites. I am continuing to use AmQuel and doing water changes to keep the nitrites and nitrates from spiking. I assume that eventually I will no longer see any signs of nitrates or nitrites. Is this correct?

Meanwhile the fish seem to be doing well. I have 4 Danios with plans of probably adding at leat 2 more Danios since they seem to be happiest in groups. I also have 3 Tetras. And I have a Gourami.

I am starting to notice signs of algae on some of the white rocks and what I think is algae on the glass. I was wondering if it is now a good time to add an algae eater or should I wait longer? If I did add an algae eater do I just use algae wafers to feed him or just let him feed off of the algae that I do see in the tank already?

===Mike


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

what are your nitrite and nitrate readings??


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

What type of algae eater are you planning on getting?

If it's simply just the regular 'algae eater' I hear they get pretty big, and when grown up they don't eat the algae and attack your other fish in the tank (heard it on this site once before). If your thinking about a common pleco, they will soon out grow your 29 gallon tank. Although to answer your question, you would need to give them suppliments of either algae wafers or some type of vegatable(ie zuccini, cucumber, etc). I think you should just clean off the algae yourself, IMO.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I feed my plecos.......I don't get enough algae in my tank so they get veggies. 'Course, everyone else in the tank loves them too so its a huge feeding frenzy when I put the veggies in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Your nitrAte readings should be around 20ppm (after cycling). They shouldn't be 0. When the nitrates bottom out, then you can have problems.

What color is the algae you are seeing? I like to try to find out what is causing the algae. Sometimes you can fix that problem, instead of adding fish. That also helps to know what type of algae eater to add, if you need one.

Stay away from Chinese Algae Eaters. Many times they are labelled as just "algae eaters". They get about 12 inches and get aggressive with age. Also, stay away from common plecos. They are the little 2 inch brown plecos you see in all fish stores. Those can also reach 12 inches and won't fit in your 29g tank.

Some good algae eaters that stay pretty small are: ottos (otocinclus), bristlenose pleco (get about 4.5 inches), clown pleco (i don't think they do as good a job on algae as the bn), and snails. The plecos are high waste producers, so make sure you are up to cleaning up after them.

I would try to ID your algae first, and see whats causing it before adding more fish.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

yea, you will still se some signs of nitrates once the tank is done cycling, but the nitrites should read 0, when they do read 0 that is when you can be pretty sure your tank is done cycling


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My little rubberlip is a very hard worker..........he's an eating machine. My clown doesn't seem to do much with the algae....


----------



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. My Nitrates are showing around 20 ppm. My 9 year old daughter wants to get an algae eater and my wife thinks they look "cute" when they suck on the glass. Sounds like an ottos may be a good one to get.

JustOneMore20 asked:
"What color is the algae you are seeing? I like to try to find out what is causing the algae. Sometimes you can fix that problem, instead of adding fish"

Hmmm, how do I describe the color? It is like a light yellowish green color. I guess I didn't see the algae as a problem. I have actually wanting to see signs of algae growing so I could get an algae eater. 

---Mike


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

You could either get 4 oto catfish (need live plants to do well), one rubberlip pleco (needs a cave to call his home) or one Bristlenose pleco (needs real driftwood for digestion). Depending on your set up these are the best algae eaters and all are easy to find and not expensive.
I personally found the rubberlip pleco to be the most effective in removing algae as he even eats the tough green spot algae and neither of the other two will touch. They stay small at 4" but will keep a 29 gal spotless. Only algae neither of the fish will eat is hair algae, for that you need a Siamese Algae Eater, but limiting the tank light to less then 10 hours usually keeps hair algae away.


----------

